# The Most Bud Ever Harvested from a Single Plant?



## Jack Larson (Apr 10, 2011)

I remember reading an article in High Times about a guy that vegged an afghani strain indoors, pruning and training it for one year. Then put it outside. When he harvested this plant, he claimed to have gotten a little over 5#'s. And ever since, I've wondered, how much could a single plant produce?


----------



## Jack Larson (Apr 11, 2011)

"HELLO!"........,is this thing on? can you hear me now? how about now? Hello... is there anybody out there? Just nod if you can hear me...is there any one at home? Helluuuuuuuuuuuu...!


----------



## JQuick (Apr 11, 2011)

here you go dawg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPSHxdB55ys&feature=player_embedded


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Apr 11, 2011)

5 pounds isnt that huge, ive seen guys on here with 15 ft plants before. even my buddy veggie gardener pulled 6 1/2 lbs off a plant he revegged the 3rd time he flowered it.


----------



## guest420 (Apr 11, 2011)

here are 10 lbs plants

[video=youtube;oPSHxdB55ys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPSHxdB55ys[/video]


----------



## Mr Cannabis Sativa (Apr 11, 2011)

holy fuck, :0


----------



## youngdog (Apr 11, 2011)

This is a supposed 28 pound plant.

http://www.alittleleaven.com/2008/01/marijuana-minis.html


----------



## nick12345 (Apr 11, 2011)

i dont believe the 28 pound plant thing maybe 28 pounds including soil (cause they wanted the roots as well) while wet. it sounds like because it was a preacher the people who busted him wanted a number that sounds huge and they probaly gave it a ridiculous street value as well. like its worth 10K or more a pound so it sounds like the streets of the town he was in are now a lot safer cause he is in jail for trying to spread his gospel.


----------



## bonghittersanber (Apr 11, 2011)

i creamed my pants....omg


----------



## Jack Larson (Apr 12, 2011)

.... *i have a dream!!!*


----------



## cassinfo (Apr 16, 2011)

1 White widow veg for 2 month. 4 zips off a 250 hps.


----------



## rootsorganic (Apr 16, 2011)

dry that mite be a 5# plant....


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 17, 2011)

I believe 8 pounds dry is what we pulled off a 12 foot heavily-sagging (actually a good thing, like a natural LST) plant that we found near my buddy's grow site surrounded by horse manure from his horses. The seed just happened to fall into the middle of fertilizer heaven. I can't find the pictures of me standing there with it though, which is really unfortunate....


----------



## Jack Larson (Apr 17, 2011)

The Gorge vid was awsome! The 28lb vid is total bullshit. When news agencies exaggerate quantities & $ value, in the hopes of skewing public opinion for political gain they're feeding on the fear & ignorance of many citizens. This is the sort of thing that keeps weed illegal. This is why the extreamists on the right are so very wrong. The Truth will Set you Free.


----------

